# bottles



## rexmiller (Jul 9, 2004)

My name is Rex Miller me and my dad have been collecting old bottles for 40 yrs and and have around a thousand of old cure, med,whiskey,ect and now we want to sell them I am going to put them on a cd and if anyone wants a cd e-mail me a address and i'll send one. Thanks
 Rex
 rex_miller@hotmail.com


----------



## IRISH (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome to the forum [] .
 Where are you from Rex ?  do you have any Australian bottles in your collection ?


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 9, 2004)

Do you have any Barq's stuff?
 thanks,
 Robert Sherrill
 Barqs19


----------



## drjhostetters (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Rex,

 Are there any "Three-in-One" bottles in your collection?  I have started a new collection of those...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## Maine Digger (Jul 10, 2004)

Doc! Say it isn't so[] Are you really starting a collection of 3 in 1?


----------



## old digger (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Rex, welcome! Why don''t you put  some pics here, we have a swap-sale site. Just a thought, what kind of meds do you have ? Any cures ? Any samples ?


----------



## drjhostetters (Jul 11, 2004)

yup..it's so...bought one a little bigger than my first find in Oregon City (my hometown), saw two more almost identical here in Baker City and I went nuts!!!!![8D]  Help I'm addicted..........

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## rexmiller (Jul 11, 2004)

I have all kinds of bottles no Australian or 3 in 1 but a lot of others I am putting them on a cd I have taken pic's of about 400 so far if anyone would like a cd e-mail me a address and I'll be glad to send you one (I have a Baker's vegetable and blood cure bottle) Thanks
 Rex


----------



## rexmiller (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm From Pineville KY


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Rex and welcome to the forum , 
  What major city in KY. is Pineville close to ? I can't find it on my map. 
   Brian


----------



## rexmiller (Jul 11, 2004)

south east on border with tenn


----------



## old digger (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Brain thought you were from Tn., just kidding, I wasn't sure myself, look just above Knoxville, real close to Cumberland Gap, Darn it , makes me home sick. Sure outa be some good bottles up that way!


----------



## rexmiller (Jul 11, 2004)

*RE: bottlesaddress*

Some people don't like giving info over the net and I can not blame them if anyone wants a cd of my bottle collection you can write me at rex miller po box 1369 Pineville KY 40977 OR E-MAIL rex_miller@hotmail.com
 Thanks
 Rex


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi old digger !!!!! I get sippin that shine and forget where I'm at sometimes !!!!![]
 Thanks for the help I found it ! 
 Hey Rex , I'm in Crossville , TN. 
 And your real close.....Would you have a problem with if I drove up one weekend and looked at your for sale stuff ?  Were you wanting to sell your bottles seperately or all in one lot ?    Thanks for the info , Brian


----------

